# Sasquatch related incidents



## mycrofft (Jul 31, 2009)

Please answer honestly and remember we are all friends here except for you two or three bahstids inh the back row smoking.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 31, 2009)

*Have you personally seen a Bigfoot?*

Yes, twice.  Hit the first one with my Jeep.  It might have been a homeless man in a trench coat and a beard... come to thing of it why would Big Foot be holding a "Will Work For Food" Sign in downtown San Fran?  Second one?  See below...

*Have you ever treated a person injured by a Bigfoot?
Really?*

GSW.  _*Mrs.*_ Foot took the hunters gun and put three rounds in his azz.  I had to explain latter that even if Mrs. Foot was dyslexic, the constitutional right to "Arm Bears" did not apply to her.  She was cited and released.

*If you have treated a victim, did the injuries include bites?*

See below...

*If you have treated a victim, did the injuries include scratches?*

Again, see below...

*If you have treated a victim, did the injuries include hickies?*

Once her statement was taken and she was released by the CHP, I couldn't help but notice that if you just put her shaggy hair up and thrown on some lipstick, she wasn't half bad.  Asked her out... got a little tipsy... one thing leads to another and... ah... well... long story short... bites, scratches, and hickies were present...  :blush:  

*If you have treated a victim, did the injuries include pregnancy?*

Paternity has yet to be determined and I have been asked by my lawyer not to discuse this.  <_< 

*Was the creasture reported to be carrying a concealed weapon...(I'm sorry, FFEMT!)*

No, she felt that all guns should be outlawed...  That may have to do with why things didn't work out between us... political and ethical differences  

:excl:*HEY!!! DON'T JUDGE ME!!!*:wacko::excl:​


----------



## MRE (Jul 31, 2009)

I can't find the box to check for having treated bigfoot himself.  Poor guy cut himself wide open on a barbed wire fence.  Oh no, I've already said too much.  HIPAA will be coming for me now.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 31, 2009)

*I assumed we were not tx beings hairier than ourselves.*

(I HAD to look this post back up this AM, like a little kid checking a radish seed.)


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 31, 2009)

No... haven't seen bigfoot. But I've seen Elvis a few times recently.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 31, 2009)

*But Elvis was ok? Then who cares?*

Leave the poor old gu alone, I says!B)


----------



## NJN (Jul 31, 2009)

Does getting into a fight with a Yeti count?


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 31, 2009)

*Sure why not.*

I don't know about dating one.
I worked with a guy nicknamed "Chewbacca" once...but we didn't date.


----------



## Cory (Aug 1, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> I don't know about dating one.
> I worked with a guy nicknamed "Chewbacca" once...but we didn't date.



Was it this guy?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0t1WGfj5FoY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DawnParr (Aug 1, 2009)

Lol he really sounded like chewy. to funny!


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 1, 2009)

*Whoa that's just....wrong.(heh heh)*

No. He just looked like him.


----------



## DawnParr (Aug 2, 2009)

He's Bald! Chewy has rugs and rugs of fur.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 2, 2009)

*No, but....*

I have been mistaken for a Sasquatch, but only from behind, with my shirt off. (I know this little nugget of information is probably TMI, but too good to pass up)


----------



## DawnParr (Aug 4, 2009)

lol. no that's not right! but it's funny


----------



## ethorp (Aug 29, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> *If you have treated a victim, did the injuries include pregnancy?*
> 
> Paternity has yet to be determined and I have been asked by my lawyer not to discuse this.  <_<



i hate when this happens haha jk


----------



## ethorp (Aug 29, 2009)

i'm 6'6" and regularly called Sasquatch by all my room mates.... :glare:


----------

